# GCOC in Orange Beach on Hyer Standards



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me start by saying that once again I got to fish on a awesome boat with a great group of guys from all over the gulf coast. We departed from orange beach marina at 8:45 after the captains meeting to a strong SW wind and steep seas. Our destination was 193 degrees at a distance of 110nm. We arrived a little after 2:30 am. We immediately starting marking fish. Dropped some jigs and caught 25 black fin for chunk bait. One the first three drift we live baited some hardtails we had with great results putting 3 yellows in the boat around 70#. After the live bait was gone we started chunking which produced our biggest fish right before the sun came up (79#). At daylight the sport fishers showed up and the bite slowed. We started trolling NE all day without any luck but monster grass fish. We made it under the bridge by 7 and weighed our fish. Ended up with 2nd and 3rd tuna weighing 77 and 79. It was a great tournament but the weather was sporty to say the least.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like a super trip Harris. The weather can definitely keep you on edge, but hey, you guys were hauling meat. Good for You!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

A swine boat? Like with live pigs? Fishin with handrails? Man I gotta see what you guys were smokin beforehand haha

Nice work dudes. I did not envy those sea conditions Friday night that yall headed out in! #longhairdontcare


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's damn auto type will get you every time woody.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nicely done. You and the team deserved every thing you won. Sounds like a white knuckle trip.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job Cliff-well done!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Good job Harris!!!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats, good job. I didn't particularly like the ride out in a "big boat".


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Nice work on the tunas. We did not envy you guys on the ride out when you passed us. I'm sure that invincible handled those seas pretty well though. We were there to live bait for marlin although we did chunk for a while once we filled our tubes. We caught one yellowfin about 60 lb. at daylight we started live baiting right when seaspray showed up. He flew the kite and immediately caught a blue about 300. We didn't get a bite.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats dude, that's awesome!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

skindeep said:


> Nice work on the tunas. We did not envy you guys on the ride out when you passed us. I'm sure that invincible handled those seas pretty well though. We were there to live bait for marlin although we did chunk for a while once we filled our tubes. We caught one yellowfin about 60 lb. at daylight we started live baiting right when seaspray showed up. He flew the kite and immediately caught a blue about 300. We didn't get a bite.


This lights y'all have are something serious bright. Every time the transom would come out of the water we would be briefly blinded. Great looking boat.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

In 5 days we will be headed to Orange Beach (not that I am counting LOL) We get to to stay for 8 nights. Cant wait!!! The weather is already looking great on the long term forecast.

The moon phase for swords should be perfect too.

This is going to be the longest week ever! COME ON!!!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

fine boat you have there skin deep! and harris is right, those lights were bright. possibly brighter than the drillship. I couldn't believe sea spray came in, caught a blue, and took off without a word. I was second guessing our decision to leave, but I guess yall unfortunately didn't have luck staying. rough and tough day.

eastern tackle, the early report for this past Saturday was 1ft or less! that wave we took over the bow coming out of the pass was a little bigger than 1ft. just wait till 5hrs before you are heading out to get excited.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

cliff k said:


> fine boat you have there skin deep! and harris is right, those lights were bright. possibly brighter than the drillship. I couldn't believe sea spray came in, caught a blue, and took off without a word. I was second guessing our decision to leave, but I guess yall unfortunately didn't have luck staying. rough and tough day.
> 
> eastern tackle, the early report for this past Saturday was 1ft or less! that wave we took over the bow coming out of the pass was a little bigger than 1ft. just wait till 5hrs before you are heading out to get excited.



Exactly :thumbsup:

I saw you at the bridge : then pass me later:

I was thinking to myself as you passed how you guys where doing that speed at night in heavy wash tub conditions :

dang I was taking green water over the tower in a 50 k pound boat: but dry as a bone in the enclosed helm:

You must have bad ass bean bags in that sucker or seat belts at the helm : 


Btw : your boat bad ass : love it !


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

we were heading out at 26-28mph the whole way. got wet, but nothing some rain gear couldn't handle. there were definitely some times I thought to myself that it sure would be nice to be in a sportfisher watching tv while eating a steak. thanks for the compliment. its always when I get back safely that I say I love my boat and I'm glad im not on a sportfisher. I clean my boat in 15 minutes or less!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As always, excellent work by Team Hyer Standards! Enjoy the beating the ocean gives you in your youth because when you get my age it takes too long to recover!

Congrats on your winnings!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

cliff k said:


> we were heading out at 26-28mph the whole way. got wet, but nothing some rain gear couldn't handle. there were definitely some times I thought to myself that it sure would be nice to be in a sportfisher watching tv while eating a steak. thanks for the compliment. its always when I get back safely that I say I love my boat and I'm glad im not on a sportfisher. I clean my boat in 15 minutes or less!



If I could I would own both :thumbsup:

It would be nice to go real fast again that's for sure .

But once you get a sportfisher and the accommodations that come with it ; it's hard to go back : 

Like Robert said ; after years in outboard boats I had to step up or quit . 


Your boat is for sure a game changer in tourneys with huge range :lighting speed : fishabilty: and sea worthy as a battleship :thumbsup:


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

cliff k said:


> we were heading out at 26-28mph the whole way. got wet, but nothing some rain gear couldn't handle. there were definitely some times I thought to myself that it sure would be nice to be in a sportfisher watching tv while eating a steak. thanks for the compliment. its always when I get back safely that I say I love my boat and I'm glad im not on a sportfisher. I clean my boat in 15 minutes or less!


15 min? Damn, please tell me your secret! What do you do, hose it down and put it up? It takes me minimum 1:30 min.


----------

